# Emisor de FM para conectar al TV



## Jorf (May 31, 2006)

Hola, tengo varios mini emisores de FM andando, pero no puedo lograr que al conectarlo al TV pueda escuchar bien. 

Algún circuito que les haya dado buenos resultados?


----------



## Emma11 (Jul 3, 2006)

hola soy emmanuel de argentina proba en la pagina www.electronicafacil.net
y ahi hay un emisor de audio de la tv atraves de fm

                                   Emmanuel.
                                         chau


----------



## Jorf (Jul 4, 2006)

Gracias por tomarte la molestia, ya estoy viendo!

Solo faltan unos datos, el trimmer y la bobina. Será lo clásico? Trimmer encapsulado verde y bobina de 5 vueltas y 1cm de diámetro?


----------



## Emma11 (Jul 19, 2006)

5  espiras  y trimer de color verde fosforesente


----------



## Jorf (Jul 19, 2006)

Gracias!!!!!!


----------



## mati_23 (Dic 16, 2007)

Emma11 dijo:
			
		

> hola soy emmanuel de argentina proba en la pagina www.electronicafacil.net
> y ahi hay un emisor de audio de la tv atraves de fm
> 
> Emmanuel.
> chau



Emmanuel t falto el link yo lo escribo es http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema74.html


----------



## Dinl (Oct 4, 2008)

una pregunta, este circuito : http://www.electronicafacil.net/circuitos/esquema74.html  que ya mencionaste, alguien lo ha armado y comprobado su estabilidad?


----------

